# gold fish with a marble sized tumor/growth.



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a nice big fan tail approx. 5-6", but he has a tumor on his tail. the tumor has grown and latly it has started to split, there are cracks o splits in the growth, that appear slightly bloody. I dont know f he is in pain as i have been been in this place before. 

pictures to come (after diner) lol


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

does anyone know about gold fish or fish tumors?


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are positive its a tumor, try an epsom salt bath to draw the fluids out. You can do this two ways:

10 Minute Soak (preferred): Dissolve 2 tsp epsom salts per 1g tank water, bath fish for 10 minutes
Long-term treatment: Dissolve 1/2 tsp epsom salts per 10g directly into the fish's tank.

Has he always had this and how fast has it grown? Suspicious lumps can also turn out to be abscesses or even parasites.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

well I went to a store here in abbotsford. The lady has worked there with fish for 15 years. She has removed them before. 

She was able to pull it off with just her finger nail, so im not too sure it was a tumor, being that soft. she douced the wound with a healing medication. The bleeding only lasted a couple minutes. and the fish seems to be totally fine. I put some food in the tank and he ate it right away! she gave me some marine salt, and told me to add half the amount she gave. 

This store is awesome, Its called Pet lovers. I have never had a problem with them. They have some amazing salt water tanks set up. and what I love is they never have dead fish in there tanks, they are really good.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

...marine salt? Do you mean aquarium salt? I don't think marine salt is such a good idea to add to a freshwater tank, period. Aquarium salt on the other hand is an awesome tonic for fish with antibacterial properties.

Keep the tank ultra clean to prevent infection (ammonia should be at 0) and keep the water salted. If you see any white or fuzzy areas an infection has set in. Good luck!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

yes sorry, its aquarium salt. Im going to do more cleaning over the next while. 

Thanks, Ill keep u posted.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Dont want to sound like a broken record , but water in a goldfish aquarium has to be just as clean like a discus setup.Mind you the water needs to be cooler.I just dont understand how some people keep them in temps as high as mid 70's it puzzles me.Personally , i kept my guys&gals at mid 50's-mid 60's.This is the number one reason why most, if not all goldies get sick.Smaller setups come a close second. Vacuum the gravel frequently, as waste in their homes builds up very quickly and can kill or make your goldfish sick.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks. he is doing good today, totally fine. he is eating a tone still and very active. 

I had him swimming in my 25gal before I put tropicals in it, I was told cheap goldfish will help cycle a tank better, and get the bactiria going. it worked quite well, and while I was laid off I still had something swimming in my tank.

I was in a boxstore ( name with held) and a man was asking if he could put a gold fish in with his tropical tank. he was also commenting on how much he liked the cichlids, I thought to myself, yes go ahead, buy that giraffe cichlid, when it gets to be 4" tetras will be a nice snack.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Glad to hear your goldfish is pulling through.Being active and eating are signs of recovery.Keep up with the water changes and if you have the chance, try to seperate this guy from the tropicals and give him/her their own home.A pond is ideal , but in most cases this isnt an option.


----------

